# avanzano tre uova



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je suis très surpris de découvrir que *avanzano tre uove* signifie *"il reste trois oeufs."*

Je sais que *avanzare* signifie avancer, présenter, (promuovere) monter en grade.

Et que *avanzare qualcosa da qualcuno* signifie *devoir quelque chose à quelqu'un*

Comment se fait-il que "avanzano tre uove" (pourrait-on dire "avanzare tre uove"? ou conjuger avec les autres temps?) puisse signifier "il reste trois oeufs"?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Je suis très surpris de découvrir que *avanzano tre uova* signifie *"il reste trois oeufs."*
> 
> Je sais que *avanzare* signifie avancer, présenter, (promuovere) monter en grade.
> 
> Et que *avanzare qualcosa da qualcuno* signifie *devoir quelque chose à quelqu'un*
> 
> Comment se fait-il que "avanzano tre uova" (pourrait-on dire "avanzare tre uova"? ou conjuger avec les autres temps?) puisse signifier "il reste trois oeufs"?


Oui, _avanzare_ veut dire _restare/rimanere_, aussi. En effet _avanzi_ (restes) sont ce qu'il reste d'un repas ou d'autre. Mais plus probablement on dira '_sono avanzate_ tre uova'.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Allora "avanzare" vuol anche dire "rimanere"

Posso dire: Mi avanzano $20 ??

Nel senso: Il me reste (que) $20. C'est tout ce qui me reste.


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Allora "avanzare" vuol anche dire "rimanere"
> 
> Posso dire: Mi avanzano $20 ??
> 
> Nel senso: Il me reste (que) $20. C'est tout ce qui me reste.


In realtà no, con _avanzare_ in quel significato si usa più il passato prossimo, 'mi sono avanzati (solo) $20'. Anche perché 'mi avanzano $20' vuol dire che qualcuno mi è debitore di $20. En effet ce n'est pas correct "que *avanzare qualcosa da qualcuno* signifie *devoir quelque chose à quelqu'un*", comme tu a dit, parce que en réalité il signifie le contraire: "devoir *avoir* quelque chose de quelqu'un".


----------



## Corsicum

On retrouve *avancer* avec cette significationen français, dans le sens de devoir _:_
_On se fait *avancer* de l’argent = prêter de l’argent_
_Les *avances* sur recettes en comptabilité._

Je connais deux expressions imagées avec _« avanza »,_ mais je ne crois pas qu’elles soient utilisées en italien ?
Une concerne l’état de santé, la durée de vie, par exemple:
_Tu ne te sens pas bien ? non, c’est tout juste_… 
_Non *ti senti bene*? , me n’*avanza* poco,…. e *poco* me *n*'*avanza !*_
_La vita è breve e *poco me n'avanza. *__Ancu di tormentar gli *avanza poco.*_

L’autre assez vulgaire, quand on s’est fait avoir.... complètement, de façon parfaite ! :
_….e n’*avanza* un palmo ! _

On doit pouvoir les placer, entre amis, avec un bon repas arrosé de Chianti, on devrait se comprendre ?

__________________________________________________________

Ajout : Une simple impression : différence entre _« le reste_ » et « _l'avance_ » (Pour le français...pour l'italien les explications précédentes sont "parfaites"....) 
Pour les œuf je crois qu’il y a une différence comptable entre _« il nous reste trois œuf » _et « _nous avons une avance de trois œuf_ » 
*Le reste* : c’est un résultat dans l'absolu, le résultat d’une opération arithmétique qui n’est pas imputé, il _reste_ un point c’est tout.
*L’avance *: c’est un _crédit_, un résultat de transaction qui est implicitement imputé, une avance comptable globale pour une éventuelle opération suivante.
Il _reste trois œuf_ ou il nous _reste trois d’œuf d’avance, ....trois d'avance._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum, Necsus ... merci bien pour vos explications.

Et pour avoir le coeur net, je vou demande: 

Posso dire: avanzo $100 da te ? 

Significherebbe questa domanda "je t' avance $100" ou "je te dois $100" ???


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Corsicum, Necsus ... merci bien pour vos explications.
> 
> Et pour avoir le coeur net, je vou demande:
> 
> Posso dire: avanzo $100 da te ?
> 
> Significherebbe questa domanda "je t' avance $100" ou "je te dois $100" ???


Sì, _nel parlato_ puoi dire "avanzo $100 da te", che significa 'tu mi devi $100', oppure "ti avanzo $100", che significa 'io ti devo $100'.
Mentre "je t' avance $100" lo tradurrei con '(io) ti ho prestato $100 (quindi me li devi?)', e "je te dois $100" con 'io ti devo $100'.


----------

